# Performance VW Sticker



## 98vr6ftw (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking to buy the Performance VW window sticker that says Performance VW. WHere do I buy these??? I went to there site and dont know where to go


----------



## gonemad1230 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Performance VW Sticker (98vr6ftw)*

let them give it to you if your good enough to make it in the mag otherwise it dosent belong on you car


----------



## 98vr6ftw (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Performance VW Sticker (gonemad1230)*

ok ill ask again. where do I get this sticker?


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Performance VW Sticker (98vr6ftw)*

Get a subscription to their mag......then get the sticker. Think thats how u might be able to get one. They should with the cost to get a subscription....
I have to agree though.....mag stickers on cars that havent been featured isn't really necessary.
imo rep local isht on ur car if ur going to have stickers.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

performance stickers do not add performance


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Performance VW Sticker (gonemad1230)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonemad1230* »_let them give it to you if your good enough to make it in the mag otherwise it dosent belong on you car

X2. Ignore it if you want, but its sound advice.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Pulling up a very old thread but i always wanted one of these. I figured that the only way to get one is if you was worthy enough to get in the mag ( not just readers rides )

Well i should have one coming my way soon. While my Caddy wasn't photoed to be featured in the mag my Caddy was in a large group of Caddys at SoWo photoed to be in the mag.

These stickers should be earned not bought


----------

